# Dumore 44 Tool Post Grinder



## Jason Annen (Dec 6, 2015)

I am missing the number 1 pulley for my model 44 tool post grinder.  Does anyone have one that could provide me with the dimensions so I can make a replacement?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## AnthonyTVA (Dec 6, 2015)

I think what you are looking for is on page 14: http://igor.chudov.com/manuals/Dumore-Series-44-Tool-Post-Toolpost-Grinder-Manual.pdf

EDIT: Whoops, I missed where you said "make".


----------



## AnthonyTVA (Dec 6, 2015)

The manual may still help, check page 8.

EDIT: It looks like a little math will be necessary.


----------



## Jason Annen (Dec 6, 2015)

That's it.  I have heard getting parts from Dumore, is difficult lately.  Haven't tried to call yet, I would buy one if I could find it.

Jason


----------



## AnthonyTVA (Dec 6, 2015)

It looks like you can buy it here for about $18:  http://www.dumoretools.com/pulley-p-1480.html


----------



## middle.road (Dec 6, 2015)

Hmmmm, looking at the manual Tony posted, it would appear that I'm missing a few pulleys on my #48 as well...

Thanks for posting that Tony.


----------



## AnthonyTVA (Dec 6, 2015)

middle.road said:


> Hmmmm, looking at the manual Tony posted, it would appear that I'm missing a few pulleys on my #48 as well...
> 
> Thanks for posting that Tony.


The other 44 parts and pulleys are listed here: http://www.dumoretools.com/parts/series-44-tool-post-grinders


----------

